# Shakespeare Wonderod any good?



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

I picked up a Shakespeare FY-A 510 8'6" Presidential Series Qwik Taper rod in like condition. Says "Recommended Line No. 8" on it. 2-pc rod, eyelets are perfect, cork decent shows some minor chipping of the black paint and a few spots, but intact. Reel seat is like new and tightens fine. I picked the rod up for $10 at a local flea market and my friend gave me a Shakespeare Automatic No. 1824 Model EK for it. Seems like it made a good combo, but I am 100% rookie to fly fishing so I don't know anything about what I have. Did I make a good buy? I figure I only have $10 in the rod, the reel was a friendly free-bee. I had to order line, so I just ordered Cortland Fairplay Fly Line WF7F to see if I like fly fishing. Line was only $15 shipped, so I have a grand total of $25 wrapped up in it. I don't know what to do about a leader? And how do I connect the leader? .....I told you I'm 100% rookie!


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

That's a good buy. I have an old #5 Wonderod that casts nicely with a #6 line. You'll just have to try casting yours with the #7 line and see how it feels. As for leaders, I buy tapered leaders and attach them to the fly line with a loop-to-loop connection. Others attach leaders with a nail knot. You can also tie your own leaders, if that's your thing. Have fun.


----------



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks....I'll look those knots up online and see what I can find. I've been googling as much FLY FISHING stuff as I can find, but I'm quickly becoming overwhelmed! I'm willing to give it a shot to try something different though. Thanks much for the info, will add that to my noggin!


----------

